# tne recipe



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

Do I brew it the same as test E? If not will someone give me some guidance?


----------



## yerg (Aug 17, 2011)

pineapple juice, with some grapefruit, and TNE............lol
this is one for Brundel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im subbed


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 18, 2011)

ya i would like to know was well.....i think you have to use guaicol or something like that.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanting to place order soon, but not ordering tne without recipe.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I wanting to place order soon, but not ordering tne without recipe.



go ahead and put it in bro, ill help you out.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> go ahead and put it in bro, ill help you out.



Thanks RNM. Your service is next to none


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2012)

anyone get a recipe for this?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oil or water based?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2012)

disregard this i found what i need.


----------

